# Happy Hatchday Lemon and Sweetie!!



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

While I don't know their exact hatchdays, I do know they were both born in August. Sweetie is now 5, and Lemon 4. I can hardly believe it!

IMG_20180815_090919_704 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180805_111413_795 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

I can't imagine my life without these two little troublemakers

IMG_20180807_154818_294 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

IMG_20180802_101411712 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are adorable, great pictures  

Happy Hatchday to both your beauties! I hope they had a wonderful day


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Happy hatchday to Lemon and Sweetie! I love the pictures


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

Happiest Hatchday
Lemon and Sweetie!!​*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

*Happy Belated Hatchday to Lemon and Sweetie!*

Such cute pics Moira! Thanks for sharing their special day with us.


----------

